# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  حقوق المتهم

## نادين

*حقوق المتهم*

24 أيار/مايو 2008
لا يجوز انتهاك حق الناس في ضمان الأمان لأنفسهم، ومنازلهم، وأوراقهم، وأغراضهم من أعمال التفتيش والمصادرة غير المعقولة، ولن تصدر أي مذكرات تخوّل ذلك، إلاّ استناداً إلى سبب مرجّح يستند إلى شهادة تحت القسم أو إقرار، وتتضمن بالأخص وصف المكان المطلوب تفتيشه، والأشخاص المطلوب توقيفهم، أو الأشياء المطلوب مصادرتها.

- التعديل الرابع لدستور الولايات المتحدة
لا يجوز اعتبار أي فرد متهماً بجريمة عقوبتها الإعدام، أو بسبب أي جريمة شائنة، إلاّ بعد إصدار هيئة محلفين كبرى لائحة أو قرارا اتهاميا… كما لن يُحاكم أي فرد بسبب الجريمة ذاتها بحيث يتعرض مرتين لخطر فقدان حياته أو أحد أعضائه؛ كما لن يُجبر أن يشهد في أي قضية جنائية ضد نفسه، ولا أن يحرم من الحياة، أو الحرية، أو الممتلكات دون تطبيق قواعد الإجراءات القانونية ...

-التعديل الخامس لدستور الولايات المتحدة
في جميع الدعاوى الجنائية سوف يتمتع المتهم بحق إجراء محاكمة سريعة وعلنية على يد هيئة محلفين غير متحيزة… وأن يتم إعلامه بطبيعة وسبب اتهامه؛ وأن يواجه الشاهد ضده؛ وأن يحق له تطبيق الإجراءات الإلزامية لتقديم شهود يشهدون لصالحه، والحصول على مساعدة محامٍ للدفاع عنه
التعديل السادس لدستور الولايات المتحدة
ولا يجوز لأي ولاية أن تحرم إنسانا من الحياة، أو الحرية، أو الممتلكات، دون تطبيق قواعد الإجراءات القانونية...

- التعديل الرابع عشر لدستور الولايات المتحدة
نعتقد، في العادة، أن المحاكمة على يد هيئة محلفين تشكل أحد الحقوق الفردية الممنوحة للمتهمين بارتكاب جريمة. وهذا، كما رأينا، حق مؤسساتي أيضاً، حق يعود للناس ككل كما للفرد. لكن المحاكمات بواسطة هيئة محلفين، كما تبيّن بوضوح في الأنظمة الدكتاتورية، قد تكون بلا معنى ما لم تخضع المحاكمة إلى قواعد تضمن الإنصاف للفرد. فالمحاكمة التي يَسمح فيها قاضٍ باستخدام دليل تم وضع اليد عليه بصورة غير مشروعة، أو المحاكمة التي لا يُسمح فيها للمتهم بالحصول على مساعدة محام، أو يُجبر على الإدلاء بشهادة ضد مصلحته، أو يُحرم من إمكانية تقديم شهود يشهدون لصالحه، لا يمكن أن تُعتبر محاكمة تلبي معايير الإجراءات القانونية الصحيحة. أدرك الرجال الذين وضعوا ميثاق الحقوق ذلك، ليس من خلال تجربتهم في الفترة الاستعمارية فحسب، بل وأيضاً من خلال تاريخ بريطانيا التي التزمت منذ توقيع الميثاق الأعظم عام 1215 بتوسيع نطاق حكم القانون.

نميل اليوم إلى التشديد على علاقة الحقوق بالحرية الفردية، لكن حتى تلك الحقوق التي يُعرّف معظمها بأنها حقوق فردية، كحقوق المتهمين بارتكاب جرائم، لا زالت لها أسس مترسخة في المجتمع. لم يتم وضع الحقوق في التاريخ الأميركي من اجل تحرير الفرد من قواعد المجتمع، بل على العكس، وُجدت لتعزيز ممارسة الحرية المسؤولة التي تسمح لكل فرد بأن يتحرر من السلطة التعسفية. في مجالات حرية التعبير، يخصص ميثاق الحقوق مساحة تستطيع من خلالها الأصوات المعارضة من إسماع صوتها بحرية، لمصلحة الفرد كما لمصلحة المجتمع. تُشكل الحقوق من أي نوع كان وسائل الحماية التي يؤمنها المجتمع ضد التدخل غير المبرر في الحياة اليومية للمواطنين على يد حكومة مركزية قوية. فالحقوق تحرر المجتمع كما الفرد.
بالنسبة لحقوق المتهم، تم تحديد الخطوط الأساسية للإجراءات القانونية في الدستور. وتم تعيين مواصفاتها التفصيلية في المحاكم المحلية، ومحاكم الولايات، والمحاكم الفدرالية منذ أكثر من قرنين. والعديد من هذه الأسئلة تبدو على أنها تتعلق بتفاصيل دقيقة، وقد يصفها البعض على أنها غير ذات شأن أو إجرائية فقط. إلا أن رئيس المحكمة العليا القاضي فيلكس فرانكفورتر صرح في إحدى المناسبات بأن "تاريخ الحرية الأميركية، هو إلى حد كبير، تاريخ إجراءات." ووافق زميله في المحكمة العليا، القاضي روبرت ايتش جاكسون، على هذا القول، ولاحظ في إحدى المرات انه مهما كانت تعنيه "الإجراءات القانونية فإن الإنصاف الذي توفره الإجراءات هو أكثر ما تحتاج العدالة إلى تطبيقه بصورة صارمة."

ما هي إذاً هذه الإجراءات القانونية؟ ليس هناك اتفاق مطلق حول المعنى، وخلال القرنين الماضيين، وجدت المحاكم أن هذه العبارة تشمل ليس فقط الحقوق الإجرائية بل وأيضاً الحقوق الجوهرية أو الموضوعية. في ما يتعلق بهذا البحث، فإن الإجراءات القانونية هي التي وردت في الدستور، وفسرتها المحاكم، وأكدتها القوانين لحماية سلامة نظام العدل الجنائي. لا يعني هذا أن كل متهم في كل قضية يعامل بصورة مماثلة، بل انه يحق لكل متهم، مهما كانت التهمة الموجهة إليه، طلب تطبيق إجراءات تضمن انه، في نهاية المطاف، سوف يحصل على محاكمة عادلة، تجري بموجب قواعد القانون، بصورة علنية، وبطريقة يتأكد الناس من خلالها ان النظام يعمل بصورة عادلة. وفي حين أن تحقيق ذلك قد يبدو بسيطاً، فإن تاريخ الإجراءات الجنائية المتبعة في الولايات المتحدة، وغيرها من الدول، يُظهر أنه ليس بمثل تلك السهولة. لا يمكن أن يتطور هذا النظام إلا في المجتمعات الديموقراطية الواثقة من حقوقها. ويختلف عن ذلك بالضرورة، القضاء العسكري، ولذلك، سوف لا يتطرق هذا المقال إلا إلى الغالبية العظمى من القضايا التي تحال إلى المحاكم المدنية.

*****
في زمن الثورة الأميركية، تقدم مفهوم حقوق المتهم بصورة أبعد من تطوره في بريطانيا ذاتها. فإذا نظرنا إلى القوانين الأولى للولايات التي صدرت بعد الثورة الأميركية عام 1776، نجد فيها قائمة عصرية من الحقوق إلى حد مدهش، حيث شملت حق الإفراج عن المتهم بكفالة مقبولة، واستثناء أي اعترافات تُعطى خارج المحكمة، وحقه في معرفة التهم، وضرورة الإدانة على يد هيئة محلفين كبرى في الجرائم التي تُعاقب بالإعدام، وحق المحاكمة بواسطة هيئة محلفين، وغير ذلك من الحقوق التي تم تضمين العديد منها في نهاية المطاف في قانون الحقوق (1791). لكن تطبيق قانون الحقوق هذا اقتصر على الحكومة الفدرالية حتى العشرينات من القرن الماضي، وكان يُنظر بأغلبية القضايا الجنائية في محاكم الولايات بموجب قوانين الولايات، وكانت النتيجة بروز نظامين منفصلين للإجراءات القانونية الجنائية في الولايات المتحدة في أوائل القرن العشرين.

فمن ناحية، لم يكن هناك إلا عدد صغير من الجرائم الفدرالية (الجرائم التي تُحددها القوانين الصادرة عن الكونغرس) التي يُسمح بإجراء التحقيق فيها لمجموعة صغيرة من المحققين الفدراليين، وتنظر بأمرها محاكم فدرالية، وفق الشروط الصارمة لقانون الحقوق. علاوة على ذلك، وبفترة مبكرة نسبياً، كانت المحكمة تعين محامياً من نقابة المحامين المحلية للدفاع عن المتهم الذي لا قدرة له على توظيف محام لتمثيله. فقد تم تثبيت المبدأ القائل إن الإجراءات القانونية تستوجب وجود محام للدفاع، منذ أوائل القرن العشرين، على الأقل على المستوى الفدرالي.

ومن ناحية أخرى، كانت محاكم الولاية، تنظر بالجرائم المرتكبة في الولاية (تُعيّن أنواعها بموجب قوانين صادرة عن المجالس التشريعية للولايات)، والتي حققت بها دوائر الشرطة المحلية أو شرطة الولاية، ويباشر رفع الدعاوى بشأنها مُدعّون عامون محليون في محاكم الولاية، وكانت تطبق فيها أحكام الولاية وليس الحقوق الفدرالية. والأمر المحزن في هذا المجال هو عدم وجود إلا ما قلّ من الحقوق الإجرائية في معظم الولايات، وحتى ما كان قائماً منها لم يكن مطبقاً بشكل صارم. فكان من الممكن في كثير من الأحيان تنفيذ عمليات تفتيش بدون مذكرة تفتيش؛ كما كان من الممكن أن تستجوب الشرطة الأفراد الذين تلقي القبض عليهم دون حضور محام يدافع عنهم، وفي حال كان الموقوفون غير قادرين مالياً على توظيف محام للدفاع عنهم كانوا يحاكمون دون محام. كما أن ولايات عديدة لم تكن تسمح للمتهم برفض تقديم شهادته خلال محاكمته، وفي حال قرر المتهم عدم الإدلاء بشهادته، كان من الممكن اعتبار سكوته بمثابة "إثبات" على أنه مذنب؛ وإذا وُجد مذنباً، لم يكن له في كثير من الأحيان، الحق باستئناف الحكم.
وحيث أن نظام الولايات المتحدة فدرالي، فالقوانين لا تختلف فيه بين الحكومة الفدرالية وحكومات الولايات فحسب، بل وأيضاً بين ولاية وأخرى. في تلك الحالات التي لا يحدد فيها الدستور بوضوح السيادة الفدرالية، كانت الممارسة المتبعة تسمح للولايات بمجال تحرك كبير في إدارة شؤونها، ومن بينها أساليب التحقيق بالجرائم ومحاكمتها. عملت المحاكم الفدرالية، حتى أوائل القرن العشرين، وفق فرضية تقول إن الدستور لم يمنحها أي سلطة لمراجعة إجراءات الأحكام الصادرة من محاكم الولايات. وتجدر الملاحظة هنا، أن التوجيهات الإجرائية لولايات عديدة كانت تحمي الحقوق الفردية بقدر ما تحميها الحكومة الفدرالية. ولكن بقي هناك مجال واسع يتراوح بين محاكمات قد تُعتبر منصفة تحت أي ظرف من الظروف، وبين محاكمات لا يمكن وصفها إلا بأنها سخرية من العدالة. في نهاية الأمر، أدت إحدى المحاكمات من النوع الأخير إلى تدخل الحكومة الفدرالية الذي قاد، على امتداد نصف القرن التالي، إلى إعادة تحديد مفهوم الإجراءات القانونية الجنائية في الولايات المتحدة.

وليام رولي
محامٍ من فيلادلفيا
1825

من المحتمل أن يصبح أكثر الرجال براءة، بسبب ضغط الاتهام الخطير والمحاكمة العلنية، عاجزاً عن الدفاع عن قضيته. ومن المحتمل أن يكون غير مؤهل مطلقاً لاستجواب الشهود ضده، لإبراز التناقضات أو العيوب في شهاداتهم، ودحضها بصورة صحيحة.
من الجائز ان الشبان الثمانية السود ("أولاد سكوتسبورو")، الذين اتهموا باغتصاب فتاتين من البيض في ولاية الاباما عام 1931، كانوا أبرياء ولكنهم، في ظل ذلك الجو المشحون بالتمييز العنصري الذي ساد في عمق الجنوب خلال فترة الركود الاقتصادي العظيم، لم يملكوا لا المعرفة ولا القدرة على الدفاع عن أنفسهم. أدين الثمانية بالجريمة وحكم عليهم بالموت في محاكمات صورية، دامت أقل من يوم واحد، لم يفعل خلالها المحامون الذين وكلتهم المحكمة للدفاع عنهم أكثر من حضورهم إلى المحكمة وثم مغادرتها. وعند وصول أخبار هذه الصورة الممسوخة للعدالة إلى الصحف الصادرة في الشمال، تطوعت للحال مجموعات الدفاع عن الحريات المدنية بتزويد محامين للدفاع عنهم لدى استئناف الحكم، ونجحت في نقل القضية إلى نظام المحاكم الفدرالية، ومن ثم إلى المحكمة العليا للنظر فيها.

مع أن قضاة المحكمة العليا راعهم ما حدث في محاكمة تمت على أساس أنها منصفة، فلم يبنوا رأيهم استناداً إلى التعديل السادس للدستور الذي ينص على تأمين محامين للدفاع عن المتهمين، بل على مبدأ تطبيق الإجراءات القانونية الصحيحة التي نص عليه التعديل الرابع عشر. كانت أحداث هذه القضية برمتها مدعاة للسخرية من العدالة، وفي حين ركّزت المحكمة على مسألة عدم تأمين محامين للدفاع، وجدت أن المشكلة الحقيقة تمثلت في عدم إمكانية إجراء محاكمة منصفة دون محام دفاع، وبدونه لا يمكن تطبيق الإجراءات القانونية الصحيحة.

 قاضي المحكمة العليا ساذرلاند
في قضية بويل ضد الأباما
1932

قد يكون حق سماع أقوال المتهم، في قضايا عديدة، غير ذي فائدة إذا لم يتضمن حقه في إسماع أقواله إلى محامي دفاع. حتى الشخص العادي، الذكي، والمتعلم لا يملك سوى القليل من المعرفة، وأحياناً لا يملك إطلاقاً، أي معرفة في علم القانون. ويجد نفسه، في حال اتهامه بارتكاب جريمة، عاجزاً بوجه عام على أن يقرر ما إذا كان الاتهام مبنياً على أسس صحيحة أو خاطئة، نظراً لكونه غير مُلّم بالقواعد المتعلقة بالأدلة القانونية. فإذا تُرك دون مساعدة محام، فإنه قد يواجه المحاكمة دون تهمة صحيحة، ويمكن إدانته استناداً إلى بيّنة غير صالحة قانونيا، أو غير مرتبطة بالقضية، أو لا يمكن قبولها في المحكمة لأسباب أخرى. فتعوزه المهارة والمعرفة المناسبتان لإعداد دفاعه، حتى ولو كان دفاعه كاملاً من كافة الجوانب. وهو يحتاج إلى توجيه محام في كل خطوة من خطوات الإجراءات القضائية الموجهة ضده. وبدون هذا التوجيه، رغم أنه قد يكون غير مذنب، فإنه يواجه خطر الإدانة لانه لا يعرف كيف يُثبت براءته. فإذا كان هذا القول صحيحاً بالنسبة للأذكياء من الناس، فكم بالأحرى تنطبق صحته على الجهلة والأميين، أو أصحاب العقول الضعيفة

تتميز قضية باول ضد الأباما بأمرين. الأول، أنها أطلقت المحاكم الفدرالية في مهمة جديدة، ألا وهي الإشراف على نظام العدل الجنائي في الولايات، وجرى تنفيذ هذه المهمة استناداً إلى فقرة تطبيق الإجراءات القانونية التي نص عليها التعديل الرابع عشر، والذي ينطبق بصورة محددة على الولايات. لم تكن حينئذٍ، كما لم تكن أبداً، مهمة المحاكم الفدرالية ضمان تطبيق الإجراءات القانونية الجنائية في كل ولاية بصورة مماثلة لتطبيقه في كل ولاية أخرى من الولايات. بدلاً من ذلك، حاولت هذه المحاكم أن تُعيّن أقل حماية ممكنة من الحقوق التي يفرضها الدستور لضمان تطبيق الإجراءات القانونية الصحيحة. وفي حين ان بعض الولايات، مثلاً، تتكوّن فيها هيئة المحلفين من 12 عضواً، فهناك ولايات أخرى تقبل بوجود هيئة محلفين مكوّنة من عدد أقل في محاكمات من أنواع معينة. هذه التنوعات تبقى مسموحة، كما أقرت المحاكم الفدرالية، طالما التزمت المحاكمة والمحلفين التقيّد بالمقاييس الدنيا للإنصاف.
ثانياً، أكدت قضية باول ضد ألاباما القاعدة التي تقول انه في القضايا التي تنطوي على عقوبة الإعدام، فإن تأمين المساعدة الفعالة التي يوفرها محام للدفاع أمر يفرضه الدستور. لم يفعل محامو الدفاع في قضية الأباما أكثر من الحضور إلى جلسات المحاكمة، دون القيام بأي شيء للدفاع عن موكليهم، وكان من الممكن عملياً الاستغناء عن حضورهم الجلسات مطلقاً. وهكذا، قررت المحكمة العليا أنه ليس من المطلوب أن يكون للمتهم محام للدفاع فحسب، بل وان يقدم هذا المحامي مساعدة حقيقية للمتهم، أو كما أسمته المحاكم، "مشورة فعالة."

إلا أن المحكمة التي أصدرت حكمها في قضية باول كانت تؤمن بقوة بالنظام الفدرالي، وفي حين كانت ترغب في توسيع سلطتها الإشرافية، فقد فعلت ذلك ببطء، وفقط عندما واجهت قضية ضايقتها لدرجة أن قضاة المحكمة العليا لم يتمكنوا من التغاضي عن مخالفة المحكمة للإجراءات القانونية. ففي عام 1936، مثلاً، ألغت المحكمة العليا الادانات الصادرة بحق ثلاثة رجال سود لم يعترفوا بارتكابهم جريمة قتل إلا بعد أن ضُربوا وعُذبوا بقسوة. وفي قضية براون ضد مسيسبي (1936) ندد رئيس قضاة المحكمة العليا تشارلز ايفإنز هيوز باستناد محكمة الولاية إلى اعترافات قسرية، ووصفها بأنها انتهاك للإجراءات القانونية. فالتعذيب "أدى إلى النفور من مفهوم العدالة"، وانتهك مبدأً "متأصلاً بعمق في تقاليد وضمائر شعبنا بحيث أصبحوا يعتبرونه مبدأً أساسياً."
وفي هذه الحالة أيضاً لم تكن المحكمة مستعدة لتوسيع نطاق الحماية الذي تؤمنه الضمانات الصريحة التي ينص عليها قانون الحقوق، بل اعتمدت على فقرة تطبيق الإجراءات القانونية التي ينص عليها التعديل الرابع عشر. فقد أوضح تصرّف المحكمة هذا ان الولايات تتمتع بمدى واسع من الحرية لكيفية إدارة المحاكمات لديها؛ ولم يُفرض عليها حتى إجراء المحاكمات على يد هيئة محلفين، شرط أن يتوافق أي إجراء تتبناه الولايات مع مبادئ الإنصاف التي يفرضها النموذج المثالي للإجراءات القانونية.

رئيس قضاة المحكمة العليا شارلز ايفإنز هيوز
في قضية براون ضد مسيسبي
1936

حيث أن بإمكان ولاية ما أن تستغني عن المحاكمة على يد هيئة محلفين، فإن ذلك لا يستتبع أنها تستطيع أن تستبدلها بمحاكمة عن طريق التعذيب. إذ لا يجوز إحلال آلة التعذيب وحجرة التعذيب محل مقعد الشهود.
رغم أن قضية باول أكدت المبدأ القانوني القائل إن على الولايات ان تؤمن محامياً للمتهم في قضايا تنطوي على عقوبة الإعدام، فإنها لم تتطرق الى مسألة ما إذا كان من الضروري تأمين محام للمتهمين المعوزين في قضايا الجنايات التي لا تحمل عقوبة الإعدام. لم يتم حسم هذه المسألة في الولايات المتحدة إلا في عام 1963، في واحدة من أشهر القضايا في التاريخ الأميركي، قضية غيديون ضد واينرايت.
أُدين متسكع، اسمه كلارنس ايرل غيديون، بسرقة قاعة بلياردو. أصر على براءته خلال المحاكمة، وطلب من القاضي تعيين محام له بما انه كان يعتقد أن دستور الولايات المتحدة يضمن له هذا الحق. رد القاضي طلبه بحجة انه لا يحق له الحصول على محام في هذه القضية وفق دستور ولاية فلوريدا. دافع غيديون بقوة عن نفسه، ولكنه وُجد مذنباً، في الأساس، استناداً إلى قرينة وحُكم عليه بالسجن. خلال إقامته في السجن زار مكتبة السجن بحثاً عن مراجع قانونية يستفيد منها لاستئناف الحكم، في أول الأمر لدى المحكمة العليا في فلوريدا (التي رفضت قبول استئنافه)، ومن ثم لدى المحكمة العليا الفدرالية.

والذي حصل ان "استئناف المعوز" الذي قدمه جيديون إلى المحكمة العليا جاء في خضم " ثورة الإجراءات القانونية" التي عصفت بمحكمة وارن. كانت المحكمة العليا برئاسة ايرل وارن تدرس تحديد ما إذا كان مبدأ الإجراءات القانونية، المنصوص عليه في التعديل الرابع عشر، يتضمن أيضاً عناصر أخرى من الإجراءات القانونية المنصوص عليها في قانون الحقوق. لم تكن المحكمة قد قررت حينئذ ما إذا كان من الضروري دمج حق الحصول على محام دفاع، الذي ضمنه التعديل السادس مع قانون الحقوق، وجاء الاستئناف الذي قدمه غيديون ليوفر لها الفرصة لاتخاذ هذا القرار. وكما تفعل المحكمة عند قبول طلب استئناف الحكم مقدم من معوز، عينت المحكمة محامياً للدفاع عن غيديون، اسمه آيب فورتاس، الذي كان يُعتبر أحد أبرز المحامين في واشنطن، والذي عُيّن لاحقاً عضواً في المحكمة العليا نفسها (تَعتبر مكاتب المحاماة شرفاً كبيراً لها عندما تطلب منها المحكمة العليا تقديم هذا النوع من الخدمة، حتى ولو لم تحصل على سنت واحد تعويضاً عن آلاف الدولارات التي تنفقها في إعداد ملف الدفاع).
خلال المرافعة الشفهية، اقنع فورتاس القضاة بأنه ما لم يتمكن المتهم، بغض النظر عن موارده المالية، من الحصول على خدمات محامٍ، فلا يمكن إجراء محاكمة منصفة فعلاً، كما لا يمكن تلبية شرط تطبيق الإجراءات القانونية. وافقت المحكمة، ووسّعت في قرارها هذا الحق الأساسي ليشمل جميع المتهمين بارتكاب جناية. وبعد سنوات قليلة، وسعت المحكمة العليا، برئاسة وارن بيرغر، نطاق هذه الحماية لتشمل الجِنَح التي قد تقود إلى إصدار حكم بالسجن.
ثبّت باول القاعدة القائلة إنه في الجرائم التي قد يُعاقب عليها بالإعدام، يتوجب دستورياً تقديم مساعدة فعالة للمتهم على يد محامٍ.

وزير العدل
روبرت أف. كينيدي
في قضية غيديون
1963

لو لم يجلس سجين مغمور من فلوريدا يحمل اسم كلارنس ايرل غيديون في زنزانته، وبيده قلم وورقة ويكتب رسالة إلى المحكمة العليا، ولو لم تُكلف المحكمة نفسها عناء البحث عن جدارة النظر في تلك العريضة البسيطة بين أكوام الرسائل، التي من المؤكد أنها تتسلمها كل يوم، لاستمرت آلية القانون الأميركي تواصل عملها دون ما يعكر صفوها أمر.
لكن غيديون قام حقاً بكتابة تلك العريضة، والمحكمة نظرت فعلاً في قضيته؛ فأعيدت محاكمته بمساعدة محامي دفاع مقتدر، وثَبَت للمحكمة انه غير مذنب، وأُطلق سراحه بعد قضاء عامين اثنين في السجن كعقوبة عن جريمة لم يرتكبها، وتغير بذلك المسار كله لتاريخ القضاء الأميركي.

يُعتبر دور المحامي مركزياً في حماية حقوق المتهم بجريمة، ولكن لن تكون للمحامي سوى أهمية ضئيلة لولا وجود مجموعة من الحقوق المقررة بموجب قوانين لحماية المتهم. تخضع أي بينة يمكن استخدامها في قضية جنائية، مثلاً، للحمايات ضد أعمال التفتيش والمصادرة غير القانونية التي نص عليها التعديل الرابع. وهنا أيضاً كان لتجربة المستوطنين، تحت الحكم البريطاني في القرن الثامن عشر، تأثير في مصادر قلق الآباء المؤسسين.
رغم أن القانون البريطاني يفرض إصدار مذكرة تسمح لرجال الشرطة بتفتيش مسكن خاص، فقد اعتمدت حكومة الاستعمار البريطاني على إصدار مذكرات عامة، عرفت باسم أوامر مساعدة على التنفيذ، خوّلت الرسميين تفتيش أي مكان تقريباً بحثاً عن أي شيء تقريباً. يعود تاريخ فكرة المذكرة العامة هذه إلى عهد العائلة المالكة البريطانية ثيودور تحت حكم الملك هنري الثامن، ولم تبدأ المقاومة ضد سلطتها الواسعة تنمو إلا في أوائل القرن الثامن عشر. هاجم المنتقدون المذكرات العامة، ووصفوها بأنها "شارة عبودية تُعلّق على صدر شعب بكامله، وتُعرّض مسكن كل رجل لانتهاك حرمته، وتفتيشه على يد أشخاص لا يعرفهم." ولكن الحكومة استمرت في إصدار هذه المذكرات فأمست سبباً رئيسياً للاحتكاك بين حكومة صاحب الجلالة والمستوطنين الأميركيين. تمثلت مشكلة المذكرات العامة في كونها تخلو من التحديد. ففي إنكلترا عام 1763، مثلاً، أصدر وزير الدولة مذكرة عامة، اعتُبرت حينئذ نموذجية لمثيلاتها، تأمر بإجراء "تفتيش بعناية" عن مؤلف، وصاحب مطبعة، وناشر مجهولين أصدروا مجلة ساخرة حملت اسم "البريطاني الشمالي" (The North Briton)، ومصادرة أعدادها. إثر ذلك جرى تفتيش خمسة منازل على الأقل، والقي القبض على 49 شخصاً (معظمهم أبرياء)، وصودرت الآلاف من الكتب والصحف. انتشرت المعارضة ضد المذكرات هذه في إنكلترا وأجبَرَ المعارضون الحكومة بصورة تدريجية على تقييد استعمالها.

رئيس المحكمة العليا السير تشارلز برات
حول مذكرات التفتيش العامة
1762

إن دخول منزل الفرد استناداً إلى مذكرة تفتيش لا اسم لها بغية الحصول على أدّلة، أسوأ من ممارسات محاكم التفتيش الإسبانية؛ [إنه] قانون لن يقبل أي مواطن إنكليزي العيش في ظله لساعة واحدة.
رغم التقييدات على إصدار مذكرات التفتيش العامة في الدولة الأم، بقي استعمال هذه المذكرات منتشراً في المستعمرات، وشكّل واحدة من الشكاوى الرئيسية للمستوطنين ضد بريطانيا العظمى. في خطاب شهير ألقاه ضد "أوامر المساعدة على التنفيذ"، اتهم جيمس أوتيس، عضو الجمعية التشريعية لمستعمرة مساتشوسيتس، بأنها "تخالف المبادئ الأساسية للقانون، أي حصانة المنزل … [إنها] أسوأ أداة تستخدمها سلطة استبدادية، الأداة الأشد تدميراً للحرية الإنكليزية، وأسوأ ما يمكن أن يحتويه كتاب قانون إنكليزي." إثر الثورة، شرّعت الولايات الجديدة مجموعة متنوعة من القوانين تُقيد استعمال مثل هذه المذكرات، وبعد أن وضع جيمس ماديسون مواد قانون الحقوق، أدخل التعديل الرابع قيوداً إضافية على استخدام مذكرات التفتيش.
بغية الحصول على مذكرة توقيف أو تفتيش، بموجب دستور الولايات المتحدة، على الشرطة أن تقدم أدلة لديها تشير إلى شخص معيّن ترغب في إلقاء القبض عليه، أو إلى مكان معيّن ترغب في تفتيشه، وعلى المذكرة أن تكون محددة. يجب تعريف الشخص بالاسم، وليس فقط ِ"الرجل الذي يقطن في ذلك المنزل." ويجب أن تحدد إدارة الشرطة الشيء الذي تبحث عنه- بضائع مهربة، مخدرات، أسلحة – لا أن تشير فقط إلى انها ترغب في تفتيش منزل شخص مشتبه به. وبغية الحصول على مثل هذه المذكرة يجب أن تملك إدارة الشرطة ما حدده التعديل الرابع على انه "سبب مُرجّح". لا يعني ذلك وجود دليل ساحق على وجود بضائع مهربة في منزل معيّن، أو أن شخصاً معيّناً ارتكب جريمة بالفعل. يجب، بالأحرى، أن تُظهر بأنه من المُرجّح أكثر من عدمه في أن يكون الشخص قد ارتكب عملاً محدداً مخالفاً للقانون، وأن من المرجّح أكثر من عدمه في أن يؤدي تفتيش مسكنه إلى الحصول على أدّلة خاصة تُثبت ارتكاب الجريمة.

لم يتطرق التعديل الرابع إلى أي فرض لتطبيق هذه الأحكام، واستمرت الشرطة في الولايات، لسنوات عديدة، وواقعياً، بتفتيش المنازل وإلقاء القبض على الناس، إما بدون أي مذكرة تفتيش أو بالحصول على مذكرة دون أن يبيّنوا فعلاً "السبب المرجّح". قررت المحاكم أن على المسؤولين عن فرض تطبيق القانون الفدرالي الالتزام بالمعايير العليا للدستور، وأوجدت ما أصبح يعرف بـِ "قاعدة الاستثناء". بموجب هذه القاعدة، لا يمكن في المرافعة أمام المحاكم عرض دليل تم وضع اليد عليه دون مذكرة أصولية. وعندما وسعت المحاكم الفدرالية نطاق شمول قانون الحقوق، بحيث يُطبق على الولايات، طُبّقت أيضاً قاعدة استثناء الأدلة على شرطة الولايات ومحاكمها الجزائية.

 قاضي المحكمة العليا توم كلارك
في قضية حابّ ضد أوهايو
1961

بدون قاعدة الاستثناء، تُصبح الضمانة ضد عمليات التفتيش غير المعقولة "بمثابة كلمات"، لا قيمة لها، ولا تستحق الذكر، في ميثاق دائم يضمن الحريات الإنسانية التي لا تقدر بثمن. وكذلك الأمر، بدون هذه القاعدة يصبح التحرر من انتهاك الدولة أو الولاية للخصوصية الفردية، زائلة، ومفصولة بإحكام، عن ارتباطها الفكري مع مفهوم التحرر من كافة الوسائل الوحشية والقسرية لتأمين أدلة، بحيث لا تعود جديرة بالاحترام العالي التي تحمله لها هذه المحكمة بصفتها حرية "مشمولة ضمناً في مفهوم الحرية المنظمة."
على الرغم من بعض المنتقدين لقاعدة الاستثناء، ومن بينهم قاضي المحكمة العليا كاردوزو الذي قال، إنه استناداً إلى هذه القاعدة، "يجب إطلاق سراح المجرم لأن ضابط شرطة ارتكب هفوة كبرى"، إلا أنه بقي هناك توافق عام على أنها الوسيلة الوحيدة لتطبيق أحكام التعديل الرابع. تضمن هذه القاعدة التزام الدولة أو الولاية، وجميع القوى التي تسندها بالقوانين. وفي حال عدم التزامها، لن يمكنها الاستناد الى بيّنة تم الحصول عليها بصورة غير قانونية لمقاضاة متهم، حتى ولو كان ذلك المتهم مذنباً بالفعل. وفي حين أن نقاداً آخرين اعتبروا هذا القول متطرفاً، فإنه يعزز مصلحة أعلى، أي ضمان السلوك الصحيح للشرطة.

في أحيان كثيرة، يرتبط التعديل السادس، المتعلق بحق تأمين محام، بما اسماه بعض فقهاء القانون "الحق الأعظم"، المنصوص عليه في التعديل الخامس، حول عدم جواز إجبار أي متهم في قضية جنائية على ان "يشهد ضد نفسه". تعود جذور هذا الحق إلى الاعتراضات ضد الإجراءات التفتيشية التي مارستها محاكم التفتيش الدينية في القرون الوسطى، كما إلى إجراءات المحاكم البريطانية المعروفة باسم "مجلس النجم". بحلول أواخر القرن السابع عشر، تبنّت محاكم القانون العام البريطانية المبدأ الأساسي القائل "لن يُجبر أي إنسان على اتهام نفسه"، وتم توسيع نطاقه بحيث بات يَعني انه لن يُرغم أي شخص على الإجابة عن أي أسئلة تتعلق بما ارتكبه. بإمكان الدولة أن تُقاضي متهماً، لكن لا يجوز لها ان تطلب منه مساعدتها في عملية إدانة نفسه. نفّذت المستعمرات هذا المبدأ كجزء من القانون العام الذي ورثته، فقامت ولايات عديدة بإدخاله في القوانين المبكرة للحقوق التي تبنّتها. واعتبره ماديسون بديهياً فأضافه عندما وضع القانون الفدرالي للحقوق.

تعرّض هذا الحق المميز لانتقاد شديد خلال أوائل الخمسينات من القرن الماضي، وذلك عندما رفض الشهود الإجابة على أسئلة السناتور مكارثي في جلسات الاستماع أمام لجنة "النشاطات الأميركية" في الكونغرس، بالاستناد إلى احتمال إدانة الذات. اتخذت هذه الجلسات شكل تحقيق شبه قضائي في النشاط الشيوعي في الولايات المتحدة، وأًصبح "اللجوء إلى التعديل الخامس" مرتبطاً بالشيوعيين في أذهان الناس، وشدّد المعلقون أن شخصاً بريئاً فعلاً لن يتردد في الشهادة وقول الحقيقة في محاكمات جنائية أو أمام لجان تحقيق. ونشرت الصحف الواسعة الانتشار مقالات حول ما إذا كان يتوجب تعديل هذا الحق الدستوري، الذي زعموا انه لا يحمي إلا المذنبين من المتهمين.

إلا أن المحكمة العليا استمرت في اتباع وجهة نظر توسعية لهذا الحق، كما كانت قد فعلت منذ أواخر القرن التاسع عشر، عندما قررت أن حق الامتناع عن الإدانة الذاتية ينطبق على أي قضية جنائية، وكذلك على القضايا المدنية التي يمكن فيها استخدام هذه الشهادة لاحقاً في المرافعات البدائية للقضايا الجنائية. لكن هذا الحق ليس مطلقاً؛ فلا يحق للمتهمين رفض إعطاء بصمات أصابعهم، أو أخذ عينات منهم لفحص الدم، أو أن تسجل أصواتهم وغير ذلك من الأدلة المادية الحسية، أو الخضوع إلى اختبار حالة السُكر، حتى ولو كانت كافة هذه الأدلة تُثبت الإدانة. ولكن في المحاكمة، يحق للمتهم ان يبقى صامتاً، وأي تعليق مُسيء بشأن سكوت المتهم، يصدر إما عن قاضٍ أو مدع عام، ينتهك هذا الامتياز الدستوري للمتهم.

مع أن من الجائز عدم إجبار المتهم على إعطاء شهادة فيمكنه أن يعترف بصورة طوعية، ويُسمح عندئذ استخدام هذا الاعتراف بمثابة إثبات في المحكمة. والواقع أن المتهم قد يتوق إلى الاعتراف في قضايا جنائية عديدة ناتجة عن انفعالات عاطفية أو تناول مخدرات، خاصة عندما لا يكون مجرماً محترفاً. أكّدت المحكمة العليا في عام 1884 مجدداً قاعدة القانون العام القديمة ضد الاعترافات التي يتم الحصول عليها بالتعذيب، والتهديدات، والإغراءات أو الوعود، معتبرة إياها جزءاً من القانون الدستوري. وفي الأزمان الحديثة، رغم "الفزع الأحمر" أو الشيوعي الذي انتشر في الخمسينات من القرن العشرين، استمرت المحكمة العليا في إدخال تحسينات على هذا الحق بإعطاء رجال الشرطة توجيهات أشمل حول كيفية تنفيذ مسؤولياتهم خلال التحقيقات على أفضل وجه، مع استمرارهم باحترام تقييدات قانون الحقوق.

شدّدت المحكمة على ان الاعتراف يجب ان يكون طوعياً، لا أن يؤخذ نتيجة الإيذاء الجسدي أو ضغوط نفسية وحشية. ربطت المحكمة الحق الذي ينص عليه التعديل الخامس بحق الحصول على محامٍ، الذي نص عليه التعديل السادس، على أساس أن الاعتراف يجب أن يحصل بعد إبلاغ المتهم بحقوقه الذي يضمنها له الدستور، ومن ضمنها حقه في التزام الصمت، ولا يمكن قبول أي اعتراف في المحكمة إلا بعد هذا الإبلاغ.

قاضي المحكمة العليا
ارثر غولدبرغ
في قضية اسكوبيدو ضد ايلينوي
1964

يحقق دستورنا توازناً لصالح حقوق المتهم في الحصول على استشارة محاميه بشأن حقه في عدم إدانة نفسه.. يجب أن لا يخشى أي نظام يستحق المحافظة عليه من انه في حال السماح لمتهم بالتشاور مع محاميه، سوف يصبح مدركاً لهذه الحقوق، ويقوم بممارستها. إذا كان من المحتمل أن تُحبط ممارسة الحقوق الدستورية فعالية نظام لتطبيق القانون، عندها يكون هناك أمر خاطئ في ذلك النظام.
في عام 1966، أصدرت المحكمة العليا قرارها الذي شكل مَعلماً قانونياً في قضية ميراندا ضد اريزونا. أرادت دوائر الشرطة ومحاكم البداية إنشاء قاعدة واضحة تساعدهم في تحديد متى يكون قد تم تلبية كافة المتطلبات الدستورية، فوفرت لهم المحكمة في قضية ميراندا هذه القاعدة. استناداً إلى رأي رئيس المحكمة العليا وارن، يجب إبلاغ الموقوف بعبارات واضحة، لا لبس فيها، بحقه الدستوري في البقاء صامتاً، وان أي شيء يقوله بعد هذا الإبلاغ يمكن استعماله ضده في المحكمة. علاوةً على هذا، يجب أن يُبلغ ضباط الشرطة المشتبه به بحقه في استشارة محامٍ، وانه في حال لا يملك مالاً لتوظيف محامً سوف تُعيّن الولاية محامياً له. وفي حال استمرت تحقيقات الشرطة بدون حضور محامٍ، حذر رئيس المحكمة العليا بأنه سوف يقع" حمل ثقيل على عاتق الحكومة لإثبات أن المتهم تخلّى، عن معرفة وفطنة، عن حق عدم إدانة نفسه وحقه في استشارة محامٍ."

أثار القرار الصادر في قضية ميراندا عاصفة من الانتقاد للمحكمة لتدليلها المزعوم للمجرمين، ولكن بعد فترة قصيرة تأكدت بوضوح الصحة الأساسية للقرار المتخذ في قضية ميراندا.
لم تتأخر دوائر الشرطة المتنورة في البلاد في الإعلان على أنها كانت تتبع ممارسات مماثلة منذ سنوات، وان تؤكد أن عملها ذلك لم يؤثر على فعاليتها في التحقيق بالجرائم أو في حل ألغازها. وكان المجرمون الذين يرغبون بالاعتراف يقومون بذلك في مطلق الأحوال؛ أما في القضايا الأخرى فإن غياب الاعتراف لا يتطلب أكثر من العمل بفعالية أكبر ليقوم رجال الشرطة بمعرفة الجهة المذنبة وإدانتها. أما فيما يخص اتهام المحكمة بأن قرارها شجّع الجريمة، فقد شرح النائب العام رامزي كلارك قائلاً أن "قرارات المحكمة لا تسبب الجريمة". وافقه مدّعون عامون كثيرون، وعلق أحدهم بالقول "ان التغييرات في قرارات المحاكم الفدرالية وممارساتها الإجرائية لها نفس التأثير تقريباً على معدل الجريمة كالتأثير الذي يولده تناول حبة اسبرين على ورم خبيث في الدماغ."
لا تستطيع المحكمة، ولا الدستور، القيام بالكثير في حال ارتكب شخص ما جريمة. فاهتمامهما، واهتمام المجتمع، يدور حول منع الشرطة، بعد أن تلقي القبض على مشتبه، من إرسال أي إنسان إلى السجن، أو الحكم عليه بالموت، دون تطبيق الإجراءات القانونية. تقع مسؤولية منع الجريمة على عاتق الفرعين التشريعي والتنفيذي اللذين يضعان القوانين ويحملان المسؤولية النهائية لتطبيقها. لكن في الولايات المتحدة، يجب ان يؤدي هذان الفرعان هذه المهمات ضمن الثوابت التي نص عليها الدستور. أدرك واضعي مواد الدستور جيداً كيف يستطيع ملك مستبد أن يفسد المحاكم، فعملوا ما بوسعهم لإعطاء المحاكم استقلالاً كاملاً في تفسير وتطبيق القانون.

ولأنهم رأوا كيف يمكن استغلال القانون الجنائي لاضطهاد المعارضين السياسيين للنظام، اتخذوا قراراً مصيرياً. فلم يوفروا للمتهمين بارتكاب جريمة تلك الرزمة من الحقوق التي تشكلها الإجراءات القانونية، وبضمنها الحصول على محاكمة منصفة وسريعة، فحسب بل شددوا أيضاً على ان النظام بأكمله يستند إلى الفرضية القائلة إن المتهم بارتكاب جريمة يعتبر بريئاً إلى ان يثبت ذنبه، دون أدنى ظل من الشك. لن يُطلب في مجتمع ديموقراطي من أي فرد أن يُثبت براءته لدى اتهامه بارتكاب جريمة، بل يجب أن يقع عبء إثبات ذنبه على الدولة، وعلى هذا الإثبات أن يكون مقنعاً تماماً.

هل سينجو بعض المجرمين من يد العدالة لأنهم تمكنوا من إخفاء آثار جرائمهم بشكل جيد، بحيث لم تتمكن الشرطة من النجاح في إقامة قضية بوجههم؟ نعم، وهذا هو إحدى الاكلاف التي ندفعها للإبقاء على نظام يُشدد على تطبيق الإجراءات القانونية. قد يستطيع مجرم من وقت لآخر، من الإفلات من يد العدالة، لكن هدفنا هو ضمان عدم معاقبة البريء. فالنظام ليس كاملاً، ولكن مُثله العليا هي التي تحكم سلوكه في الواقع. وعلى تطبيق الإجراءات القانونية في نظام ديموقراطي أن يكون أكثر من كلمة تقال، إذا كان المطلوب حماية حقوق الناس.

Read more: http://iipdigital****embassy.gov/st/...#ixzz3i8rqhPIN

----------


## elsayyada

المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته

----------

